# Looking for a Dodge cummins mechanic



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm looking at a 2002 Dodge 2500 with a Cummins in it. The truck obviously needs a new transmission. Before I go any farther with the truck, I'd like to take it to a mechanic and have him tell me that the transmission is my only problem. If everything else is good, then I might make an offer on the truck. Thanks.


----------

